# newbie to this



## juanh305 (Feb 4, 2011)

wussup to all. im juan 28 from miami. i got a couple questions regarding takin anything. if yall can help i will appreciate it.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*juanh305* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## juanh305 (Feb 4, 2011)

i wanna start by sayin im pretty heavy set im weighin at 309. im 5"11 im in pretty good cardio shape believe it or not. i've taken onecycle of winne with clen to get me down to my current weight i was at 350. i did alot of cardio but i didnt get the results i really wanted. i wanted to drop more. do you guys recommedn anything else that can help drop the weight quicker without bulking up too much. 

my cycle with clen got up to 160microgram and with winnie i did 2ml every other day with two days rest. i did notice some strength gain. but im looking more for weight drop and definition. HELP any info is appreciated.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello juan 28 from miami via Mexico.  Ask away.


----------



## juanh305 (Feb 4, 2011)

what recommendations do you guys have to cut weight fast im 309 like i mentioned b4 i want to be down to 220 ripped by november or sooner


----------



## VonEric (Feb 4, 2011)

Im new too.. Welcome to the site  ... Lets get ripped


----------



## 240PLUS (Feb 4, 2011)

juanh305 said:


> what recommendations do you guys have to cut weight fast im 309 like i mentioned b4 i want to be down to 220 ripped by november or sooner



A lot of hard work and dedication. But it can be done.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 4, 2011)

You don't need drugs. You need a diet. There's no easy was to lose mass amounts of weight fast.  Burn more calories than you take in and the weight will come off.  Diet. Exercise. Sleep.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 4, 2011)

If you're hungry eat. Just don't eat McDoubles and Whoppers. Lean meats, fat free dairy, fruits, veggies, and unprocessed foods. Stop drinking sugared up soda and sweet tea. Drink water. 0 cals. Don't eat potato chips and 200 beers a week either.  If you think it may be bad for you it probably is. 

Good luck 
Viva la Mexico


----------



## big60235 (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome on board


----------

